
John Tate, a giant in Elliptic Curves, has left us - ColinWright
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Tate
======
ColinWright
Tate supervised Joe Buhler, with whom I co-authored the article that got my
Erdős number of 2. He also supervised Carl Pomerance[0] who invented the
Quadratic Sieve[1] method of factoring, still one of the fastest algorithms.

He also supervised Ken Ribet[2] whose work was fundamental in the proof of
Fermat's Last Theorem[3], and Joseph Silverman[4].

I never met him, but his work has influenced many of the things I've been
involved with. Here is a chart of (part of) our combined PhD ancestry[5].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Pomerance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Pomerance)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadratic_sieve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadratic_sieve)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Ribet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Ribet)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermat%27s_Last_Theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermat%27s_Last_Theorem)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_H._Silverman](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_H._Silverman)

[5]
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/JohnTateJr.png](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/JohnTateJr.png)

